# 144hz monitor under 20k



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello everyone, I want buy a 144hz monitor for gaming purposes, my budget is 20k kindly require suggestions which one would be good. Thank you


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/Asus-VG248QE-Monitor-response-Refresh/dp/B00B2HH7G0?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_10

Do note that you also need a graphics card like 1060 6gb or equivalent & higher to take benefit of 144Hz monitor.Also you need display port on graphics card(already there on any good card nowadays) & a display port cable.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2019)

^ I don't think that has IPS panel. IMO even VA panel is good but not TN ones.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Asus-VG248QE-Monitor-response-Refresh/dp/B00B2HH7G0?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_10
> 
> Do note that you also need a graphics card like 1060 6gb or equivalent & higher to take benefit of 144Hz monitor.Also you need display port on graphics card(already there on any good card nowadays) & a display port cable.


Sir, I have an gtx1050 2gb model, won't that work ? We only play dota and mortal Kombat.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Sir, I have an gtx1050 2gb model, won't that work ? We only play dota and mortal Kombat.


Then forget about 144MHz monitors & just get a good large 1080p 60/75Hz monitor.Minimum for a 144MHz monitor is Nvidia 1660/1060 6gb/AMD RX580.
*www.amazon.in/LG-23-8-Borderless-Monitor-Built/dp/B01BGI6GZC/



SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ I don't think that has IPS panel. IMO even VA panel is good but not TN ones.


Missed that but isn't screen refresh rate/response time a priority for pc gamers over colour accuracy(aka IPS) not to mention unlike movie viewing one would be playing games sitting straight in front of monitor(so no IPS wide viewing angles advantage too).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Missed that but isn't screen refresh rate/response time a priority for pc gamers over colour accuracy(aka IPS) not to mention unlike movie viewing one would be playing games sitting straight in front of monitor(so no IPS wide viewing angles advantage too).


Yes higher refresh rates are good for fast paced games like PUBG or Apex or CS GO where even a split second delay may result in a loss. Earlier only TN panels used to have very high refresh rates. But there are 144 Hz monitors with VA or IPS panels so it makes no sense to spend money on TN panels now.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 6, 2019)

Well I get 120fps in dota 2, isn't that enough to play in 144hz and I don't need the 3d feature. Just being able to play in 144hz would be great for me.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

3d feature is for use with nvidia 3d vision kit(sold separately) so unless you also plan on buying that,it cannot be considered as monitor feature.As for gaming,I am not a gamer so wait for others(120fps in 144Hz monitor) but isn't it overspending just to play a single game with a 144Hz monitor.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 6, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> 3d feature is for use with nvidia 3d vision kit(sold separately) so unless you also plan on buying that,it cannot be considered as monitor feature.As for gaming,I am not a gamer so wait for others(120fps in 144Hz monitor) but isn't it overspending just to play a single game with a 144Hz monitor.


Sir, I don't have a monitor to use with my pc. That's why I wanted to buy. Maybe I will upgrade my graphics card later. Still I would like your suggestion on this monitor.
*www.amazon.in/Acer-KG241QP-Gaming-...7RH1122QJX4&psc=1&refRID=JDGVP1WPG7RH1122QJX4


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 6, 2019)

That looks fine too though I prefer Asus brand over Acer.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 6, 2019)

I have just bought one so I can give some advice.
1. *www.amazon.in/Asus-VG248QE-Monitor-response-Refresh/dp/B00B2HH7G0?ref_=fsclp_pl_dp_10 - This model has great reviews, but it doesn't have freesync. I feel freesync is a must, especially for fast paced gaming. You can watch videos on youtube comparing freesync vs no freesync at 144 Hz and you will see the difference. Also, this monitor is unnecessarily costly because of nvidia 3D support which is a waste for most of the gamers.
2. *www.amazon.in/Acer-KG241QP-...7RH1122QJX4&psc=1&refRID=JDGVP1WPG7RH1122QJX4 - This has freesync, but it is 24" and with 300 nits maximum brightness. I found one other Acer model with better specs so I bought that, which is this:

*www.amazon.in/Acer-KG271-Cbmidpx-27-inch-Monitor/dp/B07L4144TV - This model is 27" 1080p with 400 nits max. brightness and freesync. All the other models are usually 24" in this budget. To be honest, I found this to be a great deal. The brightness is really good with this one, has special gaming profiles and good display quality. Costs approx. 18k.

TN vs IPS vs VA quality difference?: I haven't experienced VA panels yet, but from gamer point of view I can say that TN panels isn't bad at all. I also have LG 24MP88HV which is a good IPS monitor (*www.amazon.in/LG-23-8-Borderless-Monitor-Built/dp/B01BGI6GZC), but the difference in quality isn't that much even for multimedia content. But yes, the viewing angles aren't good. All in all, TN panels are great for most of the gamers out there.

@SaiyanGoku Aren't 144Hz IPS panels costlier, easily above 20K?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> @SaiyanGoku Aren't 144Hz IPS panels costlier, easily above 20K?


Generally yes. But you won't probably upgrade the monitor for a long period (>3 years). So, buying a better 144Hz IPS monitor makes sense.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Well I get 120fps in dota 2, isn't that enough to play in 144hz


Correct me if I'm wrong here.
120fps on a 144Hz monitor means for each time the image refreshes, the rendered image would have 120/144 frames (so some frame would be retained each time from previous render and may cause screen tearing/ghosting). Variable refresh rate (like freesync and g-sync) eliminates this issue.
I haven't played DOTA so don't know if it'll actually affect the chances of winning.

Anyway, you can just switch v-sync on and dial down the settings to get 144fps locked. This will make sure you get a single frame for every single refresh.
Unless you are able to max out your current GPU and you consider it as a bottleneck, don't upgrade it.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 6, 2019)

@Randy_Marsh Sir, what specs do you have, how's your experience on your monitor.
@SaiyanGoku sir, I feel that fps is getting maxed for dota 2, so if I put 144hz monitor then maybe


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 6, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Sir, I have an gtx1050 2gb model, won't that work ? We only play dota and mortal Kombat.





mayurthemad01 said:


> Sir, I don't have a monitor to use with my pc. That's why I wanted to buy. Maybe I will upgrade my graphics card later. Still I would like your suggestion on this monitor.
> *www.amazon.in/Acer-KG241QP-Gaming-...7RH1122QJX4&psc=1&refRID=JDGVP1WPG7RH1122QJX4


You can attach even an integrated GPU desktop to a 144Hz display but the problem is, its overkill for your PC. GTX 1050 can't hit high fps in a lot of competitive games. If you play just DOTA 2 & CS GO, maybe its worth it. Unless you plan to upgrade your whole PC in the next year or two, not much point investing in a 144Hz display. You will need to spend ~50k for an upgrade to i5/R5 + GTX 1660 rig or its equivalent in future. Considering GTX 1050, I doubt the rest of the specs are that powerful to handle a 20k GPU if you decide to just replace GPU.

If you want a 144Hz monitor, I feel the Acer 27" one for 18k is a good one. TN panels are fine for gaming, IPS is better but expensive as well. Otherwise, you can get good 22" 1080p 60Hz monitors for 8-9k.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 9, 2019)

Buy BENQ XL2411P 24 INCH MONITOR at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in
Or *www.amazon.in/Acer-KG271-Cbmidpx-2...3BDZHE6Z6QN&psc=1&refRID=QY4QP6GP03BDZHE6Z6QN.
Which one would be good to use ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2019)

Benq one doesn't have free sync but it does quote this,any thoughts @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb @Randy_Marsh


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 9, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Benq one doesn't have free sync but it does quote this,any thoughts @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb @Randy_Marsh
> View attachment 18215


I'm not sure 2 years ago people bothered enough about variable refresh rate (VRR) as much as they do now. I'd never buy a TN panel irrespective of the refresh rate and would spend more on an IPS panel with VRR instead.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Benq one doesn't have free sync but it does quote this,any thoughts @SaiyanGoku @anupam_pb @Randy_Marsh
> View attachment 18215


Those players likely use a beefy enough system to hit 144Hz consistently, maybe with vsync. But freesync is nice to have & easy to get in desktop monitors. G-sync support for those opens more opportunities.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Buy BENQ XL2411P 24 INCH MONITOR at Lowest Price in India - www.mdcomputers.in
> Or *www.amazon.in/Acer-KG271-Cbmidpx-2...3BDZHE6Z6QN&psc=1&refRID=QY4QP6GP03BDZHE6Z6QN.
> Which one would be good to use ?


Get Acer as it has a bigger display & has freesync.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm not sure 2 years ago people bothered enough about variable refresh rate (VRR) as much as they do now. I'd never buy a TN panel irrespective of the refresh rate and would spend more on an IPS panel with VRR instead.


IPS is surely better but expensive as well. These monitors usually have decent color & contrast for gaming, nowhere as bad as the TN displays found in under 50k laptops in India. Viewing angle suffers, but people use a monitor at a straight angle & rarely use it for watching movies in a group.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 10, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> @Randy_Marsh Sir, what specs do you have, how's your experience on your monitor.
> @SaiyanGoku sir, I feel that fps is getting maxed for dota 2, so if I put 144hz monitor then maybe



My specs are in my sig. (GTX 1060 6GB with i5 6600). I found it to be really good when it comes to esports gaming. I mostly play CSGO in which my system easily pushes 144fps so the experience is great. 
In your case, I would strongly suggest that you go for a monitor with FreeSync support (like the Acer KG271). I also play Apex Legends and other single player games (Doom, Rage, Seriko etc.) at variable refresh rates (80-110 fps) which FreeSync makes it super smooth experience.

I don't know why some of here have too much hate towards TN panels, maybe because of their experiences with TN panels on laptops, but these monitors are far better than those. Infact, there is no comparison at all. I found Acer KG271 to be as good as LG IPS monitor in quality when it comes to gaming. Just calibrate your monitor properly.

My advice would to be not think of anything else and go for KG271. You would see much smoother gameplay even at lower frames per second and it would work great with your future upgrades as well.

The BenQ model which has been discussed in this thread is an old model and doesn't have freesync. It was good in its time but not anymore.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 11, 2019)

Thank everyone for your valuable time and suggestions, I guess I should go with Acer monitor. 
Another thing I was wondering maybe I should upgrade my gpu too but that I think I should do it later on.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Thank everyone for your valuable time and suggestions, I guess I should go with Acer monitor.
> Another thing I was wondering maybe I should upgrade my gpu too but that I think I should do it later on.


Depends on what rest of the specs are. If its too weak, you might be better off upgrading everything.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 11, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Thank everyone for your valuable time and suggestions, I guess I should go with Acer monitor.
> Another thing I was wondering maybe I should upgrade my gpu too but that I think I should do it later on.



If you majorly play Dota2 @ approx. 120fps and other esports games, don't think of upgrading your system just yet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2019)

Get this:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07WLW8QWN/
24" 1080p 144Hz IPS panel with freesync


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 14, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/Acer-Nitro-VG270P-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B07VZ5TWVV.
How is this monitor compared to the above one, slightly above budget still require suggestions.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 14, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> *www.amazon.in/Acer-Nitro-VG270P-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B07VZ5TWVV.
> How is this monitor compared to the above one, slightly above budget still require suggestions.



Same monitor with bigger display and better brightness. Should be a better option.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 18, 2019)

I am having difficulty choosing any monitor now. Is this one good *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Legion-Y25f-1...N95Z3XGR9CV&psc=1&refRID=Q5923AWR6E4AVDVXG043 or should I go with the Acer nitro ips monitor ?? Please help me


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> I am having difficulty choosing any monitor now. Is this one good *www.amazon.in/Lenovo-Legion-Y25f-1...N95Z3XGR9CV&psc=1&refRID=Q5923AWR6E4AVDVXG043 or should I go with the Acer nitro ips monitor ?? Please help me


If you read the whole discussion you will know that IPS is better than TN panels & Legion has TN vs IPS of Nitro. So Nitro is the better choice.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 19, 2019)

The thing is I am not finding any review of the Acer nitro monitor hence the apprehension about the product.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 19, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> The thing is I am not finding any review of the Acer nitro monitor hence the apprehension about the product.


Strangely no reviews. Moreover, Acer's website & Hardware Unboxed says they are 75Hz. Maybe take the leap & if its 75Hz, just refund it.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 19, 2019)

Found another monitor, here's the link alongwith a review of this monitor 
*www.amazon.in › AOC-C24...
Web results
Buy AOC C24G1 24?Class LED Gaming Monitor 1920x1080 ... - Amazon.in.

DisplayNinja | The Best Monitor and TV Reviews and Recommendations › aoc-...
AOC C24G1 Review 2019: Here's Why This Beautiful Monitor ROCKS!


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 19, 2019)

Another deeo reviewo aoc monitor:AOC C24G1 Review | PC Monitors


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 19, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Strangely no reviews. Moreover, Acer's website & Hardware Unboxed says they are 75Hz. Maybe take the leap & if its 75Hz, just refund it.



Refund is not an option in India for electronics. Only exchange is possible.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 19, 2019)

@mayurthemad01 The Lenovo one is 24 inches, and Acer is 27. Acer should be the clear choice here.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Refund is not an option in India for electronics. Only exchange is possible.


I think they do it if listing & actual product are different. 75Hz & 144Hz are different hardware wise.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 23, 2019)

I would not suggest 1080p on a 27" monitor cause of less pixel density. 27" is sweet spot for 2k resolution imo.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I would not suggest 1080p on a 27" monitor cause of less pixel density. 27" is sweet spot for 2k resolution imo.


Only for tasks like typing etc,for multimedia usage even 40" is good enough for 1080p & I assuming gaming would be too.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 24, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Only for tasks like typing etc,for multimedia usage even 40" is good enough for 1080p & I assuming gaming would be too.


Thing is, monitors are usually kept closer than a TV, so low ppi is more noticeable. 40" or even 32" aren't good for 1080p monitors IMO. But considering costs, you can't exactly get a 144Hz 1440p for anywhere near 20k (unless bought from the US).


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 24, 2019)

I am utterly confused upon which monitor to buy. TN or ips


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 24, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> I am utterly confused upon which monitor to buy. TN or ips


IPS is the better one, unless you want the absolute lowest response time from monitor. The Acer ones are the only IPS options even though their model numbers say they are 75Hz. But user reviews confirm that they are indeed 144Hz as mentioned in Amazon, so go for one of them IMO.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 24, 2019)

Incase, if it is a 75hz monitor then can I exchange it for anything else ??


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 25, 2019)

I feel I would buy this one: 
*www.amazon.in › Acer-KG2...
Web results
Buy Acer KG241QP 23.6" 1 MS 144Hz Full HD Gaming Monitor 2 X HDMI 1 X ... - Amazon.in
Low response rate monitor would be better I think.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2019)

Seriously, get one of these IPS ones:
*www.amazon.in/dp/B07WLW8QWN/
*www.amazon.in/Acer-Nitro-VG270P-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B07VZ5TWVV
Both have "verified purchasers" stating that it is indeed 144Hz IPS. So maybe sellers mentioned wrong model number or maybe they updated it recently starting with India.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 25, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Seriously, get one of these IPS ones:
> *www.amazon.in/dp/B07WLW8QWN/
> *www.amazon.in/Acer-Nitro-VG270P-Gaming-Monitor/dp/B07VZ5TWVV
> Both have "verified purchasers" stating that it is indeed 144Hz IPS. So maybe sellers
> ...


 Yes sir I really understand what you are trying to say but I was saying that low response rate monitor in TN panels would be better than ips panel which has great viewing angle in terms of gaming.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 25, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Yes sir I really understand what you are trying to say but I was saying that low response rate monitor in TN panels would be better than ips panel which has great viewing angle in terms of gaming.


Get IPS panel instead of TN ones. You won't game 24*7 on it right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 25, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Yes sir I really understand what you are trying to say but I was saying that low response rate monitor in TN panels would be better than ips panel which has great viewing angle in terms of gaming.


Are you a pro-gamer who earns money through gaming? Or are in top 0.1% rank of PvP games that you play?

If no, then you can't see a difference between 1ms & 10ms response time & likely don't have the skill to use it. As goku said, you won't be playing 24x7, so IPS is better for other tasks. 

My answer might seem harsh, but I didn't notice a huge improvement in experience moving from a shitty (maybe 30-40ms?) 60Hz IPS laptop to a 10ms 144Hz IPS laptop display in terms of smoothness. I can feel new display is better but I mostly observed its better color reproduction & contrast than low response rate or 144Hz. I might not have complained much if it was a similar quality 60Hz display but I could afford it, so went for 144Hz.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 26, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> I think they do it if listing & actual product are different. 75Hz & 144Hz are different hardware wise.



Yes but in that case, they would still prioritize the option of "exchanging" the product with the correct one instead of direct refund. If the seller doesn't have the correct product in stock, only then the amount is refunded. Hopefully a day would come when this return process in India would be as lenient as in western countries.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 26, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> I would not suggest 1080p on a 27" monitor cause of less pixel density. 27" is sweet spot for 2k resolution imo.



Not true. 1080p on 27" is absolutely fine. Can't say about bigger sizes though.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Aug 26, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Yes sir I really understand what you are trying to say but I was saying that low response rate monitor in TN panels would be better than ips panel which has great viewing angle in terms of gaming.



Even if its IPS, its definitely a cheap IPS panel but still would be better than the TN model. Don't think much and go for VG270P one.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hmm, I guess I have to go with the ips monitor. After I watched this video I wasn't convinced with the Acer nitro 75hz monitor thinking the quality would not be good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 26, 2019)

mayurthemad01 said:


> Hmm, I guess I have to go with the ips monitor. After I watched this video I wasn't convinced with the Acer nitro 75hz monitor thinking the quality would not be good.


That's a different model than the Indian 144Hz one probably (then there are no reviews for Indian variant). Get 144Hz IPS monitor instead of 60Hz IPS or 144Hz TN.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 26, 2019)

Randy_Marsh said:


> Yes but in that case, they would still prioritize the option of "exchanging" the product with the correct one instead of direct refund. If the seller doesn't have the correct product in stock, only then the amount is refunded. Hopefully a day would come when this return process in India would be as lenient as in western countries.


India will never have returns as lenient as the US because of Indian mentality. Many US retailers charge a small restocking fee as well, but Indians will exploit the hell out of the system. I know Indians in the US who have ordered premium speakers for a birthday party & then returned it, such practice will be much more common in India.

Obviously, first they replace it in India, then refund. But now we know that the monitor is indeed 144Hz IPS one, so OP can go for it IMO. Not sure why it uses the same model number as international ones which have 75Hz.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello everyone, just wanted to update that I have ordered Acer nitro VG0PY 24 INCH monitor for rs-15999. Have seen other reviews so I hope the product should be good.
Wanted to thank everyone who helped me in my query so Thank you so much everybody.


----------



## mayurthemad01 (Oct 2, 2019)

Finally got my Acer nitro monitor. It's quite  refreshing to see games in 144hz. Quite smooth must say that. Thanks to this forum and it's members that I was able to get the correct info and brought the monitor.
Thank you everyone


----------

